# Feedlot Cowboys



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Drovers...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/calling-all-feedlot-cowboys-to-dodge-city-naa-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are some smart cowboys. They can notice one calf being a little "off" and remember to keep an eye on it.

I watched a video about them riding the pens each day and the things they were pointing out. Not much gets past them.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

I like the "poppers" in the sale barn ring....very quick to get to their little safe pipe insets while working some rank ones!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

People used to say that about big dairy farmers too, that there was no way they could know their cows. Not so, we had 1600 before filling for bankruptcy and the guy in charge of the milking could look at a cow and just by its spots tell you who her mother was, what she did for production and what she was prone to for issues. And of course if you got on the computer EVERYTHING was brought up, he was just going by memory..

Farmers are different. When its your livelihood you pay attention to everything.


----------

